# More pizza...



## ellymae (Sep 9, 2009)

After my dissapointing ribs this past week I thought I'd throw a few pizzas on the Egg.

Fresh tomatos and green peppers from the garden, mushrooms, and black olives. 


A little bit of cheese.... 



It started to rain just as I put the first pizza in the Egg. 
20 minutes in the Egg.... apparently I have a hot spot...


I couldn't for the life of me get either of these pizzas round - didn't really matter - they were tasty...


----------



## ronp (Sep 9, 2009)

Mmmm, yummo.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks Good Elly... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got one Question, "Wheres The Beef"?


----------



## zopi (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicely done!  
Try a pizza for breakfast, great for a romantic breakfast in bed..or to kiss up for forgetting an anniversary or something...

White personal pizza made with fontina cheese, topped with quail eggs and a few crumbles of dried anduoille...then just before the pizza goes on to cook, add a tiny spoon of caviar to the top of each raw egg...use only extra Virgin Olive Oil..because the world needs a few extra virgins...

Serve with a fruity white champagne, well chilled. 

don't forget the flowers. 

THAT is how you get than new smoker...or whatever.


----------



## alx (Sep 9, 2009)

Man-that is pretty ellymae.I make 4 crusts at time and freeze 3.I have been out for a couple weeks.Thanks for Q-view.That looks soooo goood....


----------



## iadubber (Sep 9, 2009)

looks good, but what camara/lens are you using to take pictures? If you are using a DSLR it seems you need to stop down the aperture a bit to deepen the depth of field. For me food needs all of it in focus. :)


----------



## fired up (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good Elly, I need to make another pizza soon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the ribs but you came back strong with the pizzas. good job.


----------



## yodelhawk (Sep 9, 2009)

wow... looks like some good pie!


----------



## ellymae (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys - it was pretty good! I need to start making my own dough, but it is so cheap at the bakery it almost doesn't seem worth the trouble. 

iadubber - I kind of like the effect - but thanks for the suggestion - I'll give it a try.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great Elly..... I didnt see my piece delivered..That's the least u could do after kicking me out of the chat room


----------

